# 1st Annual JH Performance Owners' Tournament



## JH Performance (Apr 16, 2013)

Calling all JH owners!!!!!!
We will be having our 1st ever ownersâ€™ tournament October 21-22, 2016 at the Matagorda Harbor Pavilion!!!! 
We would love for you all to join us for some good eatinâ€™, beer drinkinâ€™, prize rafflinâ€™, and of course, fishinâ€™!!!!!! 
Please help us to spread the word to any and all JH Performance boat owners! 
Please share, post on Facebook, anything to generate some publicity for our event! 
If you have any questions - about anything at all â€" give myself or John a call, or shoot an email over!!!
We are very excited to finally make this event happen, so help us make it a memorable one!!
Please contact me if you would like more information - I will be happy to send rules and entry blanks!
Thanks,
LyndsayïŠ 
Sport Marine
[email protected]
281-238-0060


----------



## RedfishStalker (Jul 27, 2012)

can I go with my shallow sport? ill put jh on the side


----------

